# Alright guys, newbie from Scotland



## symonpl (Nov 13, 2008)

Alright, ive not got a TT yet, but looking to get one after the new year sometime.

|s there anything i should be looking out for?

i'll be looking to get an 02 plate and ive heard the 1.8 quattro is the best model.

Symon


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

welcome

the 1.8T is very good engine choice.
coupled with the 225 version, quattro, it's easily tuneable ;-)


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome ,look for anything after the 02 facelift


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

welcome to the forum, look in the for sale section, some real nice tt's in there 8)


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome  make sure the cam belt had been changed if it is over 5 years old


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi and welcome to the forum, just take your time and pick the right TT  
watch the events section for the next scottish meet


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

Welcome to the forum


----------

